# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο από το Λουτράκι [Historic photos of Loutraki]

## Nicholas Peppas

_Loutraki_ has had a distinct position in the early years of passenger travel In Greece. Before the opening of the Corinth Canal, passengers were arriving in Kalamaki, they were transferred to Loutraki and were starting again from there. But even after the Canal was opened, Loutraki was a very popular spa city....  Don't forget that 80 years ago "vacation" did not have the same meaning as now...

Here is a June 20, 1912 schedule of the _John MacDowell_ Line showing a route of Piraeus, Loutraki, Patras, Corfu and Brindisi.

Also a 1934 Loutraki postcard

June 20 1912.jpg

Loutraki 1934.jpg

One more undated  _Loutraki_ postcard

Loutraki 3.jpg

A very old color postcard of  _Loutraki_ 

Loutraki d.jpg

This standard  old color postcard of *Pylaros* is taken as passengers disembark in _Loutraki_ 

Pylaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Another old picture of *Loutraki* from 1957

Loutraki 1957.jpg

Another postcard of *Loutraki* from 1959

Loutraki 1959 2.jpg

A photograph of *Loutraki* from 1963

Loutraki 1963.jpg

One more photograph of *Loutraki* from 1993 for comparison purposes. Of course too much concrete... beton arm&#233;

Loutraki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αποβαθρα Λουτρακιου το 1926

Loutraki.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην ιστοσελιδα  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...=24864&page=39 ξεκινησε μια συζητηση για τα πλοια που εκαναν ταξιδια ξεκινωντας απο το ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ !!!

Ο  _Haddock_  εγραψε




> Υπάρχει λιμάνι που να μην έχουν τιμήσει με την παρουσία τους τούτα τα σκαριά;; Μέχρι και το Λουτράκι έχει φτάσει η χάρη των Ιταλιάνικων. Κάποιο από την τετράδα έχει πρυμνοδετήσει. Τι δουλειά είχε εκεί άραγε;;



Ο _Ellinis_  απηντησε



> Ellinis;317521][/FONT]Λογικά πρέπει να ήταν σε κάποιο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Ιονίου και ίσως ως το Πρίντεζι. Ακόμη και τη δεκαετία του 60 το Λουτράκι λειτουργούσε σαν ενδιάμεσος σταθμός για όσους δεν ήθελαν να συνεχίσουν το ταξίδι από τον Ισθμό ως τον Πειραιά. Ίσως να λειτουργούσε κάποια ανταπόκριση του Κτελ που θα τους έφερνε στην Αθήνα πιο γρήγορα.


Μετα 


> ΛΟΥΤΡΑΚΙ και ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ !!!
> Μπορει να ειναι το Μιαουλης... Ιδου μια ανακοινωση στις 28 Ιουνιου 1953!
> 
> [ATTACH]78776[/ATTACH


Και ο _καπετάν αντρέας_




> Η δημοσίευση του Nicholas μάλλον επιβεβαιώνει ότι πρόκειται για το Miaoulis. Πράγματι, το Λουτράκι που απεικονίζεται στην εξαιρετική κάρτα του Haddock φαίνεται να είναι πολύ πριν το 1960. Και νομίζω ότι ήδη τη δεκαετία του ∍60 οι πολυκατοικίες ήταν πολύ περισσότερες από αυτές που εικονίζονται στη φωτο....
> 
> Η ανακάλυψη των Haddock και Nicholas, όμως, είναι πολύ σημαντική και από ιστορικής πλευράς. Φαίνεται ότι για κάποιο (μικρό, υποθέτω) χρονικό διάστημα το Λουτράκι ουσιαστικά υποκαθιστούσε τον Πειραιά για τους επιβάτες από και προς Επτάνησα και Ιταλία. Φανταστείτε τι σήμαινε για τους κατοίκους της μικρής λουτρόπολης του 1953 η ξαφνική χρήση της ως ... λιμανιού. Φανταστείτε τα στρογγυλεμένα λεωφορεία (CETRA και MERCEDES υποθέτω, με τις πίσω εξωτερικές σκάλες και τις τεράστιες σχάρες πάνω) που θα άρχισαν να καταφθάνουν σωρηδόν μεταφέροντας τους ταξιδιώτες από και προς Αθήνα!
> Και ναι μεν το Λουτράκι είχε και τότε τουρισμό...
> Όμως οι τουρίστες που είχαν συνηθίσει οι "λουτρακιώτες" ήταν ως επί το πλείστον άτομα κάποιας ηλικίας που είχαν προορισμό τα ιαματικά λουτρά...
> Αυτή η ξαφνική επίσκεψη του Μιαούλη και η άφιξη τουριστών άλλου είδους μάλλον θα τάραξε τα νερά πολλών...
> Φυσικά, οι έμποροι δεν θα αντιμετώπισαν ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα!
> Υπάρχουν, βέβαια, και κάποιες απορίες:
> Για ποιό λόγο, π.χ., είχε απαγορευθεί η διέλευση της διώρυγας, και για πόσο χρονικό διάστημα; Τακτικός καθαρισμός από αυτόν τον αξέχαστο γερανό σε σχήμα συνδετήρα δεν μπορεί να ήταν, γιατί αυτός ο καθαρισμός διαρκούσε λίγο, και γινόταν πάντα σε προγραμματισμένα χρονικά διαστήματα...
> ...


Ιδου λοιπον τωρα διαφορα μεταπολεμικα πλοια που ξεκινουσαν απο το Λουτρακι!!!

_Tο λιμανι του Λουτρακιου_ ηταν η αρχη ταξιδιων για τα Ιονια νησια οταν ο Ισθμος ηταν κλειστος η σε αθλια κατασταση.... Εδω βλεπουμε μια πολυ σπανια ανακοινωση για ταξιδι του ιστορικου _ΠΙΝΔΟΣ_ στις 7 Ιουνιου 1946 (μονον προ 64 ετων!)  απο το Λουτρακι για Πατρα, Λευκαδα και Κερκυρα!!!!

19460607 Pindos.jpg

Το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ* στις 29 Μαιου 1959

19590529 Glaros.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πειραιευς−Λουτρακι μετ' επιστροφης με το *ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ*...  8 Αυγουστου 1954!

19540808 Neraida.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Καρτ ποσταλ του Λουτρακιου απο το *1908* παρμενη απο την ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ. Δειχνει ενα αγνωστο μικρο επιβατηγο

Loutrakion 1908.JPG

Αλλη καρτ ποσταλ του Λουτρακιου απο το *1910* (ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ) που δειχνει ενα αλλο αγνωστο επιβατηγο

Loutraki 1910.JPG

Αλλες δυο καρτ ποσταλ του Λουτρακιου απο το *1914* και *1920* αντιστοιχα (ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ). _Ellinis_, πoια να ειναι αυτα τα δυο πλοια;

Loutraki 1914.JPG

Loutrakion 1920s.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Αλλες δυο καρτ ποσταλ του Λουτρακιου απο το *1914* και *1920* αντιστοιχα (ψηφιοποιημενη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ). _Ellinis_, πoια να ειναι αυτα τα δυο πλοια;
> 
> Loutraki 1914.JPG
> 
> Loutrakion 1920s.JPG


Στην πρώτη καρτ ποστάλ είναι κάποιο πλοίο της Ατμοπλοϊας ΜακΝτούαλ. Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο από τα ΚΑΛΥΨΩ, ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ ή ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην πρώτη καρτ ποστάλ είναι κάποιο πλοίο της Ατμοπλοϊας ΜακΝτούαλ. Θα μπορούσε να είναι κάποιο από τα ΚΑΛΥΨΩ, ΑΝΤΙΓΟΝΗ ή ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ.


Πολυ ενδιαφερον. Ευχαριστω

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μιά παλιά φωτογραφία του Λουτρακίου

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_MHosfyiQ9u...0/%CE%9118.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιο Λουτρακι.

Loutraki.jpg

Και εδω ενα παλιο πλοιο. Της ΕΛΜΕΣ;  _Ellinis_ ποιο να ειναι;

Loutraki ship.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eίναι το δεύτερο ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eίναι το δεύτερο ΠΥΛΑΡΟΣ.


Απιθανο!  Μπραβο!

Ν

----------


## Ellinis

Eύκολο ήταν, γιατί είχε ξανανέβει παλιότερα στο θέμα του πλοίου άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει πια...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Eύκολο ήταν, γιατί είχε ξανανέβει παλιότερα στο θέμα του πλοίου άσχετα αν δεν υπάρχει πια...


Εχεις καταπληκτικη μνημη λοιπον!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λουτρακι το 1955. Νομιζω οτι καπου ειχαμε ανεβασει αυτη η παρομοια φωτογραφια...



Loutraki 1960.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Λουτρακι το 1955. Νομιζω οτι καπου ειχαμε ανεβασει αυτη η παρομοια φωτογραφια...
> 
> 
> 
> Loutraki 1960.jpg


Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο ??

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιό είναι το εικονιζόμενο πλοίο ??


Νομιζω το *ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ
Πηγη: 
*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?58535-%C9%F3%F4%EF%F1%E9%EA%DD%F2-%F6%F9%F4%EF-%E1%F0%FC-%F4%EF-%CB%EF%F5%F4%F1%DC%EA%E9-Historic-photos-of-Loutraki&p=319276#post319276




> καπετάν αντρέας[/B]





> ]





> Η δημοσίευση του Nicholas μάλλον επιβεβαιώνει  ότι πρόκειται για το Miaoulis. Πράγματι, το Λουτράκι που απεικονίζεται  στην εξαιρετική κάρτα του Haddock φαίνεται να είναι πολύ πριν το 1960.  Και νομίζω ότι ήδη τη δεκαετία του β60 οι πολυκατοικίες ήταν πολύ  περισσότερες από αυτές που εικονίζονται στη φωτο....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Λουτρακι στα τελη της δεκαετιας του 50 σε καρτποσταλ  εποχης   με το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο λιμανι_ 

PB235579  Λουτρακι.jpg

----------

